# Mission Viejo, CA?



## Rick m/24 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a free anxiety\social phobia group in the Mission Viejo, CA. area. Anyone know of one?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah, I've tried looking on the internet to see if there's any, but I haven't found anything. The closest support group is in Orange.


----------



## Rick m/24 (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, thats no good. Too far to drive...


----------

